# How hard to convert Genesis F3 from DC to DCC?



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I located an A/B set of Burlington #153C and #153D with DCC & Sound. They aren't here yet.

Now, I'm trying to find the identical set in numbers 153A & 153B. I can't find one anywhere on the internet.

I might be able to locate a DC version of the above and I'm wondering if anyone knows how difficult it might be to add DCC and Sound to the DC Athearn Genesis models.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

It's really very easy. I converted my Genesis GP15 to DCC sound with a Tsunami decoder. If you do it this way you have the added advantage you'll be installing a full fully featured system rather than 'cut down' version you get with the factory equipped locos. Everything is already there as the DC version is designed with both options in mind. You may need to remove a weight to make room for a speaker.


----------

